# Bored At Work?



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Try this out.

Click the mouse and try to hit the pinguin far, I got 322.

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

318.7 was the best I could do. A mindless escape no doubt.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

320.5.......10 minutes of my life down the can


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

320.5 but took me forver. Mindless escape indeed


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

323.4 took a long time to get!

:beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

320.5 is the best i could do


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

321.5 that took me like 10 min, lol.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

30 minutes , 332.9


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

320.3 i was getting frusterated so i quit lol


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I made $321 per ten minutes. :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

yesss 322.9 lol


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

323.5 took a while but i beat my old high score


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Got this in the email today and it is great , answer truthfully!!!!

http://www.dr-joe.net/quiz.html

Took Me by suprise.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha how did it know my first pet was dead? haha lol jk that was good


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

322.9 Finally timed it just right.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

323.5!!!!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.yonkis.com/mediaflash/yeti_gore.htm

A little better version of that penguin game.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

bgoldhunter said:


> A little better version of that penguin game.


nice.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

1182.1


----------

